# This is crap is out of control!!!!



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2015)

The Fleur de Lis s racist!!!!!!


http://www.thetimesherald.com/videos/news/2015/07/10/29954213/


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 10, 2015)

and Cracker Barrel 
http://www.youngcons.com/cracker-barrel-to-be-called-caucasian-barrel/


----------



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> and Cracker Barrel
> http://www.youngcons.com/cracker-barrel-to-be-called-caucasian-barrel/




I'm a Cracka. You're a Cracka. We're all Crackas!!!!!!!


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I'm a Cracka. You're a Cracka. We're all Crackas!!!!!!!



Complaining again ?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Complaining again ?


Yup that's me!


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Yup that's me!



Ha ha ...Too much sensitivity and not enough get over it !


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Little people group targets ‘Midgets’ nickname

The Associated Press

FREEBURG, Ill. — As with many small towns, the biggest source of bragging rights in this agrarian outpost in southern Illinois are its high school athletes – the Freeburg Midgets.

Though town lore traces the mascot’s origin to a local reporter who was impressed by the school’s short basketball team beating larger opponents nearly a century ago, the school faces public pressure to drop the nickname – just like some college, pro and high school teams that still cling to terms once considered acceptable but now viewed as derogatory.

“We recognize that it’s not intended to have a negative impact,” Little People of America President Gary Arnold said. “But with all the history and baggage that comes with the word, it still does.”

Arnold and other group leaders delivered a 4,400-signature petition to the school this week asking to phase out the nickname within two years and to stop selling “Midget” merchandise to people from outside the community 25 miles east of St. Louis.

The word “midget” is derived from midge, a sand fly, and emerged in the 1800s to describe circus performers, according to a Little People of America flier.

Arnold said the group is targeting Freeburg – four years after visiting to discuss concerns – in hopes that a half-dozen other schools in Iowa, Missouri, North Dakota, South Dakota and Wisconsin with similar nicknames will also agree to the change.

Freeburg superintendent Andrew Lehman said that while he is sympathetic to the concerns, the district has no plans to change the mascot. Supporters have organized a dueling petition and Facebook page.

“People’s perspective on what is a good mascot or a bad mascot, that’s a subjective issue,” he said. “The name stuck. The town liked it. It ought to be the decision of the people who run the school.” Still, he’ll share the group’s request at the next school board meeting.*


----------



## Puck it (Jul 12, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> *Little people group targets ‘Midgets’ nickname
> 
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...


I saw that one too.  Redskins can not trademark anything anymore too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2015)

The midget article is kind of weird- they're saying that what was once considered acceptable isn't any more, which I get. Except, the original meaning of midget seems much worse, and totally not applicable any more, so seems to me that word actually went the other way, and is no longer a derogatory term. Of course, I'm not a little person, so not my call. Little Person strikes me as a worse term. Sure, you're  a person, but you're only a little person, so maybe not a whole one. I don't know.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Jul 12, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


>



That's got to be an April fools joke!


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 12, 2015)

My kids Cross Country Race ....All #1


----------



## Puck it (Jul 13, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My kids Cross Country Race ....All #1


WTF!!!  Why?


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My kids Cross Country Race ....All #1


The message there is:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 13, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> *Little people group targets ‘Midgets’ nickname
> 
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...



"Short people got...no reason..."


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 13, 2015)

Disrespecting dead skunks is apparently offensive as well.

WCAX posted a picture of a roadkill skunk that received an extra stripe last night via a road painting crew.








I thought it was pretty funny.


Welllllllllllllllllllll............
Cue the major butt hurt!
Outrage from tree huggers, anti abortionists, and "how my tax dollars were mis-spent!"ers.


https://www.facebook.com/WCAXTV/pho...683795442/?type=1&comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


WTF is happening?


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2015)

JimG. said:


> "Short people got...no reason..."


----------



## bigbog (Jul 15, 2015)

Puck it said:


> WTF!!!  Why?



Politicians = whores.  Anything for a vote..come election time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Politicians = whores.  Anything for a vote..come election time.



Just then.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 15, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Disrespecting dead skunks is apparently offensive as well.
> 
> WCAX posted a picture of a roadkill skunk that received an extra stripe last night via a road painting crew.
> 
> ...



Hilarious and deeply disturbing at the same time. It would be interesting if it were the same pic with human body instead to see what if any reaction it would get.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like some VT town has reached Bangor, ME DPW's level of quality work:lol:    ...didn't know that was possible..

_____________________________________________
JimG's:
Hilarious and deeply disturbing at the same time. It would be interesting if it were the same pic with human body instead to see what if any reaction it would get.
______________________________________
Think up here in Bangor....that would call for another 5 yrs of measurements to account for depth(in the presumed pothole) and height..JimG


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Politicians = whores.  Anything for a vote..come election time.




Actually whores are more honest , they make no illustion  about what they are and what they do . 

World's Greatest Oxymoron : the phrase Honest Politician :beer:


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 20, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 17174
> 
> My kids Cross Country Race ....All #1



And they're all little heroes for just showing up...


----------

